# Packer responsibility



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm trying to find information on the regulations for packers, the guys who buy cheap foreign honey and bottle it for the cheaper grocery stores, even Wal-Mart and Sam's Club.

If they blend it with American honey, how much of that blend has to be a product of the USA for them to state on the label, "Product of USA"? 51%?

If they have foreign honey in the jar, do they have to list it or mention it when the majority of the honey (51%?) originated from the USA?

We're trying to get some truth of origin labeling. 

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't know where you can find the regulation, but, it is my understanding tghat if forgien honey is blended w/ US honey, origins of all honeys in the jar are supposed to be noted. One will often see, Argentina, Canada and USA on jars. Often it isn't on the label, but printed on a clear strip on the jar, another label.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I've seen it labeled..."Product of US, Argentina, and or other countries". Handy eh...especially if "and or other" is China.

If I were able to change labeling laws, I would have country of origin in same font and type size as the grade. Something like...

USDA Grade A
Product of Argentina

or wherever the honey was produced. Many consumers are ignorant of labeling laws. They think USDA Grade A means the honey was produced here in the US, and hiding country of origin somewhere on the label is devious at best. By including the country of origin at the same location on the label as USDA Grade A, the consumer would be properly informed.


----------

